# Mag 1C SSC P7 GD3333 Mod



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2008)

My first P7 mod was a 3C direct drive, next was a 9x AMC7135. Finally now I've got a keeper. This is my birthday present to myself. 

-Finned Mag 1C Li-Ion body by Mirage Man. I must say that out of all my cut down Mags from various people, Brian's work is the best quality by far. Very very clean machining & smooth threads. Received just in time yesterday on my birthday, thanks Brian!

-Modified Hotlips C heatsink.

-GD3333 "BigMac" Converter, 3.35A Iout.

-SSC P7 CSWOI, glow powder around the emitter.

-Medium orange peel sputtered reflector

-UCL, green AR coating

-Powered by 1 AW C Li-Ion


Thanks to Brian, Howard, Wayne & Cindy, Fred, Flashlightlens, & AW for making this mod possible! :wave:

































Thanks for looking.


----------



## jag808808 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful!!! Runtimes and outdoor shots please!!! You sure about not selling?!?!?


----------



## Greg G (Apr 26, 2008)

Very well done light. Expensive driver option, but but what the heck, you can't take it with ya'. :twothumbs


----------



## skalomax (Apr 26, 2008)

Very well done.
Extremely nice host.


----------



## TexLite (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice,super clean.

Great pics also.

How did you isolate the emitter?

Michael


----------



## Supernam (Apr 26, 2008)

That's one expensive light engine! Beautiful work. You and I both have the P7 bug!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 26, 2008)

Yup, it is an expensive driver option but it was either a Triflupic or the GDs. Since the Triflupic when into my Arc LS I opted for the GDs since I have so many of them. I still have a couple left. Just ordered another Triflupic too thanks to the current levels info Texlite provided.

I isolate emitters using a very thin layer of alumina oxide powder mixed with epoxy. Been using this method for some time now & works very well.

Thanks


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice work as usual my friend. Enjoy the results!


----------



## LiteFan (Apr 27, 2008)

The only thing that beats it's beauty is it's cool factor.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice and clean Mod. Looks very nice!


----------



## ambientmind (Apr 28, 2008)

that is just beautiful! i intend to do the same thing, except with an 18650. i love the look of the pewter lights with machining on them! :twothumbs


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2008)

ambientmind said:


> that is just beautiful! i intend to do the same thing, except with an 18650. i love the look of the pewter lights with machining on them! :twothumbs


 
Yup I too love the look of finned pewter Mags. They're my favorite colored Mags!

Here's big brother & little brother

P7 GD333 & P4 GD917


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 5, 2008)

Cool


----------



## OceanView (May 5, 2008)

Very nice mod! And nice photos.


----------



## olrac (May 5, 2008)

DZ! :goodjob:

That is one beautimus piece of Electrical Incendiary Aluminum!


----------



## darkzero (May 5, 2008)

olrac said:


> DZ! :goodjob:
> 
> That is one beautimus piece of Electrical Incendiary Aluminum!


 
:laughing: :thinking:

I have no idea what you said but I like how that sounds! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## thom (May 6, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Yup I too love the look of finned pewter Mags. They're my favorite colored Mags!
> 
> Here's big brother & little brother
> 
> P7 GD333 & P4 GD917



Nice!! I just sold the red headed step child......






thom


----------



## missionaryman (May 6, 2008)

so what kind of brightness output are you getting at 3.35A?


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2008)

thom said:


> Nice!! I just sold the red headed step child......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooh, I like red heads. Can she come over & play? 





missionaryman said:


> so what kind of brightness output are you getting at 3.35A?


 
Sorry, don't have any numbers but to my eyes I can't tell if it's any brighter than when I had my CSXPI direct drive off of 3x C4500 NiMhs that was pulling 3.0A. The CSWOI just has a better tint than CSXPI but I think I'd still prefer a different tint. Hotspot is white as can be but I don't like the slight yellow corona.


----------



## David Gretzmier (May 8, 2008)

I like the redheaded stepchild... I must have missed the threads on that one, it must of been a problem light. The 1 c mag body is longer than I'd thought it would be. I guess the heatsink/pill/switch assembly takes up all the space of a 2c mag?


----------



## Swagg (May 8, 2008)

Dark Zero, beautiful light...Where can I get a 1C like that?


----------



## darkzero (May 8, 2008)

Swagg said:


> Dark Zero, beautiful light...Where can I get a 1C like that?


 
Have to thank Brian for it. Mirage Man does beautiful work!


----------

